# Let's see those thumb shifters



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


It should work 90% fine if you asked me. Haven't tried it in person, but measured the width of a 8spd Suntour cassette and compared it to Shimano. It didn't make more difference than 0.3mm if my memory serves me well.

A 8spd XC Pro thumb with matching XC Pro rear derailleur should work. Will make such a setup as soon as I have more parts to build up my Bontrager or Phoenix with this.

Best pic I have of the XT Thumbs on my '94 Breezer Storm.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Actually, I think...*



Jeroen said:


> It should work 90% fine if you asked me. Haven't tried it in person, but measured the width of a 8spd Suntour cassette and compared it to Shimano. It didn't make more difference than 0.3mm if my memory serves me well.
> 
> A 8spd XC Pro thumb with matching XC Pro rear derailleur should work. Will make such a setup as soon as I have more parts to build up my Bontrager or Phoenix with this.


...it would be worse if you matched a XC pro shifter with a XC pro derailleur and a Shimano cassette because Suntour derailleurs don't have floating pullies and therefore wouldnt compensate for the spacing difference.

Another note however is that some Suntour shifters were made with the Shimano 8spd spacing and some were made with the Suntour spacing.

And finally I know my Campy thumbshifters have different spacing than both Shimano and Suntour but I have used them succesfully with both drivetrains.


----------



## JohnnyH (Mar 21, 2004)

The key on the compatible Suntour thumbies is to find the ones that say "7/8" - those were the ones that work best with 8 sp shimano stuff. I think those were the last year or two made. I've been using the 7/8 suntour xc pro and xc comp thumbies on all my bikes for years - everything else shimano (cassette, and rear der) . The floating top pully on shimano rear der makes them shift better than the old Suntour ones - much more forgiving .
Sincere Singletrack,
John


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2004)

my favourite combo, XT thumbies and XTR canti brake levers (M900 STIs without the shifter units). no news, but the XT thumbies really work perfectly with the XTR 8speed derailleurs and cassette/cranks....

Carsten


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

*Back in the summer of 89, oh yeah . . . doin-time, young-n-restless*

my favourite combo, XT thumbies and XTR canti brake levers (M900 STIs without the shifter units). no news, but the XT thumbies really work perfectly with the XTR 8speed derailleurs and cassette/cranks....

Carsten[/QUOTE]

If Shimano or Sram were smart they'd offer a "hightech" re-release of the Thumbie concept. How cool would that be! (not that the old stuff was bad . . . it wasn't/isn't)

If it worked for Chrysler with the PT Cruiser or VW with the Beetle, why wouldn't it work for the classic Thumbie idea?

Any bike indy folks lurking and listening . . . .

. . . and please make 'em in ano-blue or passionate-purple while your at it!

-mtnwing


----------



## (Tom) (Jan 12, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


I've heard the spacing is different. That said I ran them for years with 8 speed shimano stuff and they worked great.

T


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

*And my thumbies...*



fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


The Paul's I've mounted. First off the bike, then on, then the Forge Mounts, then the ones that started the new Thumbies. Best part about all these new thumbies... they will work with 7 or 8 or 9 speed! Just get the right bar-con and you are set, or run it in friction to be REALLY retro. 

JmZ


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Shayne said:


> ...it would be worse if you matched a XC pro shifter with a XC pro derailleur and a Shimano cassette because Suntour derailleurs don't have floating pullies and therefore wouldnt compensate for the spacing difference.
> 
> Another note however is that some Suntour shifters were made with the Shimano 8spd spacing and some were made with the Suntour spacing.
> 
> And finally I know my Campy thumbshifters have different spacing than both Shimano and Suntour but I have used them succesfully with both drivetrains.


Actually it works fine (Suntour shifter/derailleur and shimano cassette). See the floating pulleys were simply a crutch shimano used to get around the fact that suntour derailleurs had tighter tolerances and shifted more precisely than shimano derailleurs did. If shimano derailleurs weren't so loosely made to begin with, then there'd have been no need for a floating top pulley. Campy, Sachs and SRAM derailleurs have managed to do without them quite successfully.

The only suntour shifters made for shimano spacing was the 1993 XC-Expert group, and only in very small numbers at that. I've yet to find one that actually existed in reality, even though magazines talked about their existence.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*I love it!*

I love all this talk about thumbshifters! I am currently running them on all of my bikes, and love them! I even have them on my cyclocross bike with some old WTB drop bar mounts (although I am thinking of trying some Suntour Command shifters). I do have a question though: Has anyone tried running their thumbies under the handlebar? I am currently inverstigating this, and have a few comments. First, you have to switch the shifters from left to right and right to left, otherwise the shifter sticks out the back of the bar instead of the front. This unfortunately puts the rear shifter on the left and the front shifter on the right, which I don't really like. Unfortunately, the shifters cannot just be mounted on the oposite mount, as the cable pull is opposite. So I investigated switching the internals between the two shifters, but unfortunately, they are not compatible (I tried this on both Shimano and Suntour shifters). My next thing is to check out some road barcons or downtube shifters to see if it could work with them and some Paul mounts. BTW, does anyone know if road downtube shifters will mount to the Paul thumbshifter mounts? Has anyone else considered this, or am I REALLY wierd?

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Click either one to see it bigger, eh?


Top is a set of SunTour XC-Pros, running with an M-900 XTR mech, and XTR 12-32 cogset. Works flawlessly and has for a good long time now(Probably going on 8 years on this set-up). Bottom is a set of Campy Icarus 8 spd running with a Veloce Med cage mech and an XTR 12-32. Works pretty well, but not as good as the S-S combo. I've also got a nother set of Suntour XC-Expert shifters in case these crap out on me(doubt they will though).


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm pretty sure the internals for Campy shifters are interchangable fron left to right. The pieces look exactly the same but I've never tried to switch them...maybe I'll give it a try tonight.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


I used to run XT Thumbs on my Parkpre Team 925 until they were stolen with the bike. I picked up a new set of XT's this week on eBay, and they should be on my Bontrager this weekend:









Can't wait


----------



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

Hey ShaunK, I saw those on ebay but you guys were willing to pay more than me! The same guy put another pair up for a buy it now price of $85 and I decided to bite the bullet but when I went to poke on the buy it now panel it said he ended the auction!!! guess he must have sold them locally. Oh well I'm sure I'll find a nice set on there someday. Nice catch Shaun.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*$85...Ouch indeed*

Wow and I thought my LBS that is selling them for $90 was CRAZY.
I got rid of my last 2 pair for $30 and $40 respectivly and thought I made out good.
Granted I dont really like the feel of the Shimano thumbies. I prefer XC-Pro or Campy.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs!


Here's some old school shifters.

SunTour Power thumbies:










SunTour Mighty Click thumbies:










Shimano XT thumbies (original):


----------



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Wow and I thought my LBS that is selling them for $90 was CRAZY.
> I got rid of my last 2 pair for $30 and $40 respectivly and thought I made out good.
> Granted I dont really like the feel of the Shimano thumbies. I prefer XC-Pro or Campy.


Shayne, what ones does your dealer have for $90? XT's XT II's or Deores? are they brand new in package? PM me or e-mail me the info if you don't mind.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> Hey ShaunK, I saw those on ebay but you guys were willing to pay more than me! The same guy put another pair up for a buy it now price of $85 and I decided to bite the bullet but when I went to poke on the buy it now panel it said he ended the auction!!! guess he must have sold them locally. Oh well I'm sure I'll find a nice set on there someday. Nice catch Shaun.


Actually I was outbid too, but was given a second chance when the winner backed out. I am sure I may have overpaid, but this is the last thing holding me back from riding my new (old) bike.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


I've always loved thumbies, although I didn't care for the Suntour as much as my good ole' XT's.
Two pairs of active duty thumb shifters in this mess of bikes...
XT top mounts on my 1991 Specialized Epic Carbon (which happens to be 8 speed and works quite well), and 1989 Yeti Ultimate. (the other two bikes are a Bontrager and Yeti ARC belonging to Laffeaux).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bikeny said:


> I love all this talk about thumbshifters! I am currently running them on all of my bikes, and love them! I even have them on my cyclocross bike with some old WTB drop bar mounts (although I am thinking of trying some Suntour Command shifters). I do have a question though: Has anyone tried running their thumbies under the handlebar? I am currently inverstigating this, and have a few comments. First, you have to switch the shifters from left to right and right to left, otherwise the shifter sticks out the back of the bar instead of the front. This unfortunately puts the rear shifter on the left and the front shifter on the right, which I don't really like. Unfortunately, the shifters cannot just be mounted on the oposite mount, as the cable pull is opposite. So I investigated switching the internals between the two shifters, but unfortunately, they are not compatible (I tried this on both Shimano and Suntour shifters). My next thing is to check out some road barcons or downtube shifters to see if it could work with them and some Paul mounts. BTW, does anyone know if road downtube shifters will mount to the Paul thumbshifter mounts? Has anyone else considered this, or am I REALLY wierd?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark


Wasn't Greg Herbold one of the first to run thumb shifters upside down? I think he was in part responsible for the development (or inspiration) of underbar shifters, but don't quote me on it...
I've never seen it done first hand...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Wasn't Greg Herbold one of the first to run thumb shifters upside down? I think he was in part responsible for the development (or inspiration) of underbar shifters, but don't quote me on it...
> I've never seen it done first hand...


Yes, Mike Kloser, Paul Thomasberg, Herbold and a few others ran them under the bar. I love thumbshifters but for serious demanding trails rapidfire works much better for me. YOu can hold on better while shifting. For climbing I dont care. On a busy fast singletrack, Id take rapidfires anyday.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yes, Mike Kloser, Paul Thomasberg, Herbold and a few others ran them under the bar. I love thumbshifters but for serious demanding trails rapidfire works much better for me. YOu can hold on better while shifting. For climbing I dont care. On a busy fast singletrack, Id take rapidfires anyday.


Agreed.
I was a slow convert to rapidfire (forget push push), but I would never run thumbs over current XTR 8 or 9spd for any sort of regular trail duty.
But for those relaxed Sunday rides...


----------



## mtnwing (Jan 13, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> Agreed.
> I was a slow convert to rapidfire (forget push push), but I would never run thumbs over current XTR 8 or 9spd for any sort of regular trail duty.
> But for those relaxed Sunday rides...


Isn't Rapid Fire on it's way to being "retro" as well??? I thought Shimano was only producing "brake-lever-shifters" as the high end XTR offering now . . . . is that correct?

It seems to me like it's a neat idea/innovative idea to use brakelevers for shifting but Rapidfire is hard to beat and will probably never be surpassed, if even equaled for good egro-shifting that just plain works.

Obviously it's a good idea if Sram is trying to copy the idea with a small twist (pun intended).

Back to "thumbies" I think the beauty is in the simplicity of design that just plain works!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*"Brifters"*



mtnwing said:


> Isn't Rapid Fire on it's way to being "retro" as well??? I thought Shimano was only producing "brake-lever-shifters" as the high end XTR offering now . . . . is that correct?
> 
> It seems to me like it's a neat idea/innovative idea to use brakelevers for shifting but Rapidfire is hard to beat and will probably never be surpassed, if even equaled for good egro-shifting that just plain works.
> 
> ...


----------



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

Does anyone know the differences between the XT's and XT II's and the Deore/Deore II's? Did Deore/Deore II's also have the extra click for 8spd? Thanks guys


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

fz4vgq said:


> Does anyone know the differences between the XT's and XT II's and the Deore/Deore II's? Did Deore/Deore II's also have the extra click for 8spd? Thanks guys


XT II and Deore II were 7 speed shifters. XT and Deore were 6 speed.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Yes, Mike Kloser, Paul Thomasberg, Herbold and a few others ran them under the bar. I love thumbshifters but for serious demanding trails rapidfire works much better for me. YOu can hold on better while shifting. For climbing I dont care. On a busy fast singletrack, Id take rapidfires anyday.


Does anyone know how they ran then under the bars? Did they just switch them from left to right and under the bar?

As for rapidfires, I just don't see the advantage. I have been running my thumbshifters on all of my bikes for 15 years, and never had a control issue from moving my thumb to shift. Also, on technical singletrack, being able to shift multiple gears in either direction is a big plus. I have them paired with Rapid Rise der. on my too current bikes, and makes a great setup. I am currently building up a new Klein Palomino (Mantra replacement) and it will be 8 speed and run Suntour XC pro thumbshifters. BTW, all of by friends give me grief for still running thumbshifters, but I just have to laugh when they have to replace or send their rapidfires in for repair, they are just too complicated. In 15 years I have never had a thumbshifter fail. Enough rambling!

So how do I get these mounted under the bar without having the shifters switch sides?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Yes, they had to have the rear shifter on the left and vice versa. A learning curve I never cared to go through.

As for rapidfire reliability, Ive only had one problem since 92 and it was because of a crash. I was able to open it up and repair it though....


----------



## bcd (Jan 27, 2004)

my first post on retro/vintage.

cool forum.


----------



## fz4vgq (Mar 7, 2004)

Thanks Fillet Brazed. So all the XT's marked 7spd in yellow on the rear shifter were II's? I just saw a pair of 6spd XT's sell on [email protected]%. I didn't realize all the 7 speed XT's had the 8th click. Do you know if the Deore II's had the 8th click also?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*here's my thumbie*

been sitting in my parts box for FAR too long. I kept 'em around as a backup... now on my 'new' ride, which might also classify as a vintage since it's Prestige Ultralite tubing. 
a '95 Norco TNT frame.

I picked up an extra 7spd set to use as a backup on my 8spd xtr drivetrain b4 they got crazy expensive on eBay...

hasta,
Serge


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

*Here's some*



fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


They're just in a kinda different location thats all......

--
CR


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

*i need help*



fz4vgq said:


> I'd love to see some pics of all of your thumbs! and also, are Suntour XC PRO thumbs compatible with Shimano 8 speed cassettes or are they spaced differently? thanks


i found these babies in my parts bin. i can't remember what bike they came from, so i don't
remember how they shift. they are labled accushift plus, but they look different than the other posted in this thread. they have a T type of mount, rather than just a thumb type. does anyone know more about them? what level they are? how well they shift? what they are compatable with?

they seem to have a smooth shift action, i torn between selling them, or giving them a try.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

*Suntour Command Shifters!*

You have a rare set of Suntour Command shifters! They are actually road bike shifters, and they mount just above the brake levers on drop bars. These were Suntours answer to Shimano's STI integrated shifters. Are they 7 or 8 speed? I think these are pretty rare. I do not know how well they work either, as I have not tried them yet. I have a set that I bought off E-bay a while ago, and they will be going onto my Cyclocross bike in the next few weeks. Ironically, they will be replacing my current setup, which is the same as the previous picture, Shimano thumb shifters on WTB drop bar mounts.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Not very rare*

They aren't any rarer (sp?) than any other Suntour part. Quite common on roadbikes of the early 90's. I have owned several pair ofver the years and they work great. I dont think there was a 8spd model but I could be mistaken. I have only seen 7spd models. They will take any gear rande in friction mode however as I had mine paired with a 10spd Campy setup on my 'cross bike.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Shayne said:


> They aren't any rarer (sp?) than any other Suntour part. Quite common on roadbikes of the early 90's. I have owned several pair ofver the years and they work great. I dont think there was a 8spd model but I could be mistaken. I have only seen 7spd models. They will take any gear rande in friction mode however as I had mine paired with a 10spd Campy setup on my 'cross bike.


There certainly are 8 speed models, as I have a set in my garage. Maybe It was only the 8 speed models that are rare? Anyway, they will be going on my cross bike soon, which is 8 speed, so I can try them in friction and index modes.


----------



## J Ro (Jan 13, 2004)

thanks for the info... 

mine are the 7 speed version. i wasn't aware they were more of a road/cyclecross type shifter. i think i'll throw em on ebay and see what happens.


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

My Sunrace thumb shifters will be arriving today.
You can still these from Rivendell's site.
They are not as well finished at the old XT shifters and no where as slick and machined as the Paul's Thumbie/Dura Ace Barcon combo, but they work well are only $12 ($17 non member price).

I'll post some pics when I have it all setup. I am going to be running these on my Jones H-bar.


----------



## First Flight (Jan 25, 2004)

*Suntour 7/8 shifters*

We have NOS Suntour 7/8/friction thumb shifters for $35 per pair . We have used them with Shimano stuff and they work fine. They are a little more sensitive to adjustment but work good after that.



JohnnyH said:


> The key on the compatible Suntour thumbies is to find the ones that say "7/8" - those were the ones that work best with 8 sp shimano stuff. I think those were the last year or two made. I've been using the 7/8 suntour xc pro and xc comp thumbies on all my bikes for years - everything else shimano (cassette, and rear der) . The floating top pully on shimano rear der makes them shift better than the old Suntour ones - much more forgiving .
> Sincere Singletrack,
> John


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've actually got suntour shifters, and suntour derailleurs working JUST fine with shimano spaced cassettes. In fact EVERY single bike I ride myself is suntour thumbie equipped, and they all have shimano (or SRAM in one case now, but its shimano spaced) cassettes. Some have suntour derailleurs (xc-comp and xc-pro), some have Sachs derailleurs (Plasma Dirt), and some have shimano derailleurs (XTR, Ultegra600, oldschool Deore XT and Deore DX).

As to the spacing of suntour cassettes, as I recall it was 3.1mm spacers for the first three, and 2.8mm spacers for the next three, when it came to the 7 speed stuff, and the 8speed stuff continued that tread with one extra 3.1mm spacer. Since shimano 7speed was a pair of 3.3mm spacers and then four 3.1mm spacers, the net result was the shimano cassette had more width (by 1.3mm) and they didn't work as well with suntour 7speed thumbies. Now when the shimano 8speed cassette was seven 3.0mm spacers, the net difference became much less (0.2mm) which is why the suntour 7/8speed shifters work so well with shimano 8speed cassettes.


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

*Sunrace 9 speed Thumbies*

Here are a couple pics of my Sunrace 9 speed thumb shifters.

Rivendell has these for $12 (member price) or you can get these from Bike Tools Etc for around $10. The claimed weight on these is 109 grams. I've these mounted on my Jones H-bars.

I like these. I was going to go the Paul Component Thumbie / Dura Ace Barcon combo, but didn't want to speed over $100 on shifters. So found these on Rivendell and thought for $12 had nothing to lose.

I have no complaints about 'em. Work as should and a good match for the Jones H-bars. For any of you who are considering the H-bars on your gearie bike, only thumbies or the new XT/XTR Dual Control levers are recommended as shifters.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

dirtpaws said:


> Here are a couple pics of my Sunrace 9 speed thumb shifters.
> 
> Rivendell has these for $12 (member price) or you can get these from Bike Tools Etc for around $10. The claimed weight on these is 109 grams. I've these mounted on my Jones H-bars.
> 
> ...


How do you like that Jones bar so far? I've been thinking of using one of those on the Nzumbi I'm building up, instead of a carbon riser bar.


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

Shaun K said:


> How do you like that Jones bar so far? I've been thinking of using one of those on the Nzumbi I'm building up, instead of a carbon riser bar.


I really dig my Jones H-bar.

They are great for long distance rides because of the comfortable and ergo 45 degree sweep riding position. The flat area is great for switching up hand positions.
It's easier to handle the bike in slow speed tech sections. With the sweeps, your wrist are in a position where it's natural and easy to "rock" the bike from side to side. I can do a track stand with these bars. I had to take off my 100mm stem and and a 135mm from my bin-o-parts to make up for sweeps, Jeff goes over all this with you when you buy.
They are also good for climbing, especially out of saddle attacks.

For me, these were an instant hit. I no longer have wrist discomfort after long rides AND I now have better control of my bike too.

But I do come from riding moustache bars on my roadie bike, so I am somewhat used to and in favor of a swept back bar, so take that into consideration as well.


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

*A pic of Jeff Jone's personal 1x9 thumbie*

Here's a pic of Jeff's personal bike with a thumbie shifter on his 1x9.


----------



## dirtpaws (Jan 2, 2004)

*Suntour Thumbies on sale at Bikeman*

Bikeman has a limited batch of Suntour thumbies.

Here's the link


----------



## dyg2001 (Jul 31, 2004)

dirtpaws said:


> My Sunrace thumb shifters will be arriving today.
> You can still these from Rivendell's site.
> They are not as well finished at the old XT shifters and no where as slick and machined as the Paul's Thumbie/Dura Ace Barcon combo, but they work well are only $12 ($17 non member price).
> 
> I'll post some pics when I have it all setup. I am going to be running these on my Jones H-bar.


How do you like the H-Bar thumbies combo?


----------



## mtbkev87 (May 23, 2006)

I have been really interested in those Forge Mounts for quite some time... Is there anyway I could still get a new pair or some company to custom-make some the same style as the Forge ones? 

Lastly, I realize that an old brand HURET, from the 40's I think, to the late 80's made some ballend-type barcon shifters with long lever blades in the 50's I think. Is there any way I could aquire an NOS/NIB set of these and what places could make thumbshifter mounts for those HURET shifters for me, black anodize them and maybe assemble them in a highly professional way without breaking them or something? Please help me bad!!!! I really want these HURET shifters BAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## biketourings (Aug 21, 2013)

*Suntour Alpha 3000 Thumb Shifters and Groupo*

While putting together an old Peugeot Canyon Express I found these shifters and other goodys on ebay. More info and pics at link
Mountain Bikes for Touring and Commuting, by Rideon - Bike Tourings


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

biketourings said:


> While putting together an old Peugeot Canyon Express I found these shifters and other goodys on ebay. More info and pics at link
> Mountain Bikes for Touring and Commuting, by Rideon - Bike Tourings
> View attachment 889797


I was hoping somebody else would bring this back.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

A decade old thread! I was so young and nice then.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

.. it's been 10 yrs already?


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A decade old thread! I was so young and nice then.


More like "young and sweet"


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thumbies.


----------



## Scoutergtg (Feb 20, 2014)

So that is where they all went............


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Everybody's seen this picture too much. But I love em!









That's some accomplished hoarding, duct.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Different. And happy to say, now mounted:


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Probably all seen before. I think most of the bikes I collect are from the thumbie era:


----------



## GMF (Jan 10, 2004)

Has anyone tried the sram and shimano offerings with the pauls mounts? I'd like to keep the thumbies on my bike, but also want to modernize a bit. The sram TT500 shifters look pretty darn cool, but unsure if they work cool.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

What a great thread to bring back. Lots of great info from some knowledgeable guys and Rumpfy.  
Great pic GOB, to me those are the best.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Shimano barcons on Paul Thumbies work very well. I've used them and recommend them. 

The Shimano barcon mount interface seems to not be changing any time soon, so once you own the mounts you can just buy new barcons to convert if you want to change the number of speeds. I've got a set with 10spd Dura Ace going onto a build that I'm slowly pulling together, before that the same mounts held 8spd units.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Shimano barcons on Paul Thumbies work very well. I've used them and recommend them.
> 
> The Shimano barcon mount interface seems to not be changing any time soon, so once you own the mounts you can just buy new barcons to convert if you want to change the number of speeds. I've got a set with 10spd Dura Ace going onto a build that I'm slowly pulling together, before that the same mounts held 8spd units.


I found the set up a bit flexy.. i wanted to like it since it's lighter than xt thumbies.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Yeah, the mount does end up a bit taller than the XT mounts put the shifter. I still like it more than any modern alternative. 

I've got a sticker somewhere from the Bridgestone booth at Interbike '91 - "Underbar ain't wunderbahr!"


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I am currently using Suntour XCD ???? thumb shifters on my mountain bikes for the front derailleur. My left thumb is really weak (arthritis?). I think it just got worn out by years of playing guitar and bass. At any rate I can't use a trigger shifter on the left. I tried a gripshift, but that didn't work out.

The ones I am using have a huge lever and I basically palm shift them to shift up and push them with my index finger to downshift. I added Jagwire cable adjusters, not really needed for friction shifting, but nice to fine tune the cable slack.

With a 2x setup it is pretty much a no-brainer.









John


----------



## rockychrysler (Aug 9, 2003)




----------



## HAGASAN (Apr 13, 2010)

Heres mine.









Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've been running a 1985 Suntour thumbie on the left side of my daily rider for years. I used to run narrow cage front derailleurs on my mtbs for quicker front shifting and thumbies have always allowed me to more easily trim the front derailleur to keep the chain from rubbing.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

HAGASAN said:


> Heres mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the custom set up.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Anyone have / had any Technogen Quantum Shifters? I remember seeing ads.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I don't like to deviate much.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

not using them anymore...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

colker1 said:


> I like the custom set up.


Did I miss the custom part?



Rumpfy said:


> I don't like to deviate much.


I like that you angle your shifter levers to somewhat match the angle of the brake levers. Personal preference of course, but I don't know how mounting the shift levers horizontally feels good.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

GMF said:


> Has anyone tried the sram and shimano offerings with the pauls mounts? I'd like to keep the thumbies on my bike, but also want to modernize a bit. The sram TT500 shifters look pretty darn cool, but unsure if they work cool.


I didn't care for the shimano/paul thumbie combo. However, a few years ago, I bought a pair of IRD 9 speed thumbies and currently use a set of Microshift 9 speed thumbies (often found on Surly fat bikes). The IRD/Microshift work very well.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Did I miss the custom part?
> 
> .


There is a black cable guide on the top tube taht does not seem orig. to the frame. Add the adjusters on cables and it looks pretty custom to my eyes..


----------



## ish (Jun 17, 2009)

I dig those Merlin bars, Rump.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Jak0zilla said:


> Shimano barcons on Paul Thumbies work very well. I've used them and recommend them.
> 
> The Shimano barcon mount interface seems to not be changing any time soon, so once you own the mounts you can just buy new barcons to convert if you want to change the number of speeds. I've got a set with 10spd Dura Ace going onto a build that I'm slowly pulling together, before that the same mounts held 8spd units.


I ran that setup for about three years until the Shimano 9spd Dura Ace barcons died. I am not impressed with their barcon shifters. I also did not like the fact that the diameter of the barrel that the cable raps around is smaller than the old XT shifters, thereby requiring greater angular rotation to pull the same amount of cable.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Good afternoon - I have a right side XT Thumbie that has a nicely stripped out mounting bolt. This got me thinking, why not try a set of Paul's Thumbies? For a standard handlebar (25.4), what size would I need? 22.2? 26.0?

for reference: Thumbies from Paul Component Engineering

And/or does anyone have a spare mount laying around? Doesn't have to be pretty, just XT.

Thanks in advance!!

Rich.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Linoleum said:


> Good afternoon - I have a right side XT Thumbie that has a nicely stripped out mounting bolt. This got me thinking, why not try a set of Paul's Thumbies? For a standard handlebar (25.4), what size would I need? 22.2? 26.0?
> 
> for reference: Thumbies from Paul Component Engineering
> 
> ...


Hey Rich!

For mountain bars, it's 22.2. I have some spares but can't get to them for a few months. Remind me if you need them in a few months.


----------



## Linoleum (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the quick answer..... I'll set a reminder on my calendar!


----------



## Konasun (Jan 6, 2014)

*XT Sweetness*


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

Thumbies only club:


----------

